# Wladimir Klitschko vs. Eddie Chambers



## Katzun (20 März 2010)

was glaubt ihr wer gewinnt? ich denke ja klitschko



> Nur in wenigen Sportarten ist so häufig die Rede „von der größten Chance des Lebens“ wie im Profiboxen. Aber bisweilen stimmt die Einschätzung.
> 
> Für den 27-jährigen Amerikaner Eddie Chambers, *der am Samstag 20.03.2010 in Düsseldorf (22.05 Uhr, RTL)* dem sechs Jahre älteren Wladimir Klitschko (Ukraine) gegenüber steht, trifft sie zu, um im Bild zu bleiben, wie die Faust aufs Auge.
> 
> ...




​


----------



## NAFFTIE (20 März 2010)

klitschko wer auch sonst


----------



## Babs (20 März 2010)

:thumbup:

:thumbup:​


----------



## saviola (20 März 2010)

Dr. Eisenfaust,ist doch klar.


----------



## Katzun (21 März 2010)

der kampf war ja wohl vom allerfeinsten, 12 runden dominiert und 10 sek vor ende dem ganzen noch die krone aufgesetzt!

unglaublich wie er in der 12 runde geboxt hat, da hat man den klassenunterschied gesehen.
1A kampf, ich bin begeistert!:thumbup:


----------



## Q (22 März 2010)

Fast Eddie war nicht schnell genug. Aber bitter, da ist er bis kurz vor Toresschluss erfolgreich "geflüchtet" und dann hauts ihn noch hin.


----------

